# Anco Empress



## Fairfield

Chemical tanker in drydock at South Shields in 1974.Across at North Shields in the background is United Fruit Co/s banana carrier MOTAGUA.


----------



## Carl

Brought back some memories of my time onboard the Anco Empress. Great Ship - Great Ships Company! Did a 'Tour of Duty' on her in 81 - USA/Asia/Australasia. (Thumb)


----------



## john shaw

here's another view


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

Did she ever get deck tanks?


----------



## hasse neren

Fairfield said:


> Chemical tanker in drydock at South Shields in 1974.Across at North Shields in the background is United Fruit Co/s banana carrier MOTAGUA.


The ship in the background, any inf.?


----------



## Fairfield

MOTAGUA was one of a series built in Japan from about 1970 I think. She went to breakers quite recently about 1994/95.


----------



## walshy

I did my first trip on her in 1975 lots of memories


----------



## jasper

She was my first trip to sea in 1974. I joined her at Canada dock in Liverpool on September 25th so presume this shot of her would have been taken earlier in the year.
Not sure that she did get deck tanks put on her. Think her and the "Princess" may have escaped that luxury.
Regards,
Jasper.


----------



## deankct

Did 7 month stint on her in 79/80 as cadet, next time I saw her was early 90`s in Hull on the mollasses berth, looking old and tired, never had deck tanks.


----------



## philster

i also did a 7 month trip on her1978, did 6 weeks u s coast then signed on again went far east. best trip i ever done all young guys great laugh all the way. joined in north sheilds paid off portland oregan. those WERE the days!


----------



## Carl

Chief Engineer's Daughter said:


> Did she ever get deck tanks?


No - The ol Girl never did...Scrapped in 2003 in Alang India...shame...Great times were had !!


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

Carl said:


> No - The ol Girl never did...Scrapped in 2003 in Alang India...shame...Great times were had !!


They certainly were!


----------



## kenwebb

was on her in late 70s early eighties what memories 7months world wide trip great


----------



## Landi

Looks very similar to the old Stolt Surf, she was the Ex Anco Ville, steam cargo pumps in 3 pump rooms, B&W engine, 3 Sunrod boilers. Stolts divided the tanks, and added Framo hydraulic cargo pumps, but kept the steam pumps. We surprised a few terminals with the rate we could pump molasses and palm oil. When I was on her she was well used, a lot of rusting pipe work on deck, but a great hull.

Good times, great shipmates, we worked hard and play hard!


Ian.


----------



## Andy Wragg

A great ship and very modern after leaving the Athel Crest (molasses). Did most of the states before crossing to Manila, Vietnam (war still on) Hong Kong, Singapore, Penang, India, South Africa and back. Brilliant time and they paid me as well!
Andy


----------



## jasper

My first trip to Sea in 1974 features heavily in my first book.
Please click on the link for information or Message me for details.

Kind Regards

Jasper.

http://www.jcecil-peanut.com/


----------



## iomuser

did you know anybody called Phil Chesters he joined ship Nov 1975


----------

